# How much does board cost at your barn?



## Bluezepher94

Just curious where it might be a little cheaper to board a horse. :lol: 
Unfortunately, it's around $500-650 a month here. (And also, lessons? Here, it costs about $80 for a private, 1 hour lesson. :/ )
Thanks!


----------



## Hlover

Ummm mines $350 per month usually...but I clean my own stall so it's $300 lessons r about $45 private. The more expensive barn around here's $600 and $60for a lesson. My other horse is at pasture for $50 a month
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonannuniel

500 + for indoor board
350 + for outdoor board
lessons with a traveling trainer ( i.e a trainer who isn't covered under a specific stable's insurance) is around 45ish, when a trainer is covered with a barn the lessons are usually more as the owner takes some of the profit.


----------



## Iseul

Last I heard (since I'm leasing/working) is that our board was 240, flat aside from extra supplements.
Horses brought in at night (or in 95+/20-), grained morning/evening, 2-5 flakes of hay over night. Horses in the run-in are only brought in and "stalled" during extreme cold/dangerous conditions.
Hour, private lessons are 20. And either arena work, games work, or trail ride; albeit that the horses aret great for lessons...
I think it's extremely cheap compared to what other places are. I was beyond shocked when I found out the boarding part of a Dude Ranch was 720 for pasture board. o.o I mean, the trails and pastures are nice, but that's ridiculous for our area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieLeighx

For full livery here it is £160 but I only pay 80 because Dealer is on part loan.
as for private lessons I dont know how much but Where I take lessons for a private its £30.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

So much depends on your location and what the facilities have to offer.
I board at a small private barn, the BO lives on site. No arena, no wash stall, no fancy extras.
Full turnout weather permitting, horses have a stall when they need it. BO will blanket as needed. Round bales outside, grain as per owner request. (My older guy gets fed a fair amount of senior feed, young guy doesnt need any).
Board is $250, I get a deal for having 2 horses.
I pay $450 total for 2 horses. I consider myself very fortunate.


----------



## jyuukai

Free! lol We found a nice man willing to let our pony graze with his pony  Buuut the standard price for the non-lucky is between $375-$700 a month


----------



## Hijack

Right now we are boarding two friends. Nothing fancy at the barn they're boarding at $250 for two horses and that's total self care.


----------



## SMCLeenie

It's $200 for pasture board and anywhere from $250 to $350 for indoor, full care. For lessons, there are three different trainers and they range from $30 to $80 an hour depending on who you use and if you use your own horse.


----------



## Citrus

Mine is now $600 a month for board and training which includes one lesson a week.... total care with stall, blanketing, grooming and for extra charges for vet and farrier handling.... I used to pay $200 am month for just pasture board.


----------



## gypsygirl

i pay $320 for stall board and $155 for pasture board
stall includes unlimited hay/grain fed 2xdaily, stall cleaned everyday, pasture turn out. they dont do blanketing but will put fly masks on.
pasture board is in a large pasture with a lot of horses and a small shelter. hay is thrown out in the winter, but thats about it. you can use the barns grain, but you have to feed in yourself.

we also have an indoor/outdoor and trails shared with a couple other farms. there is no trainer at the barn, you can bring in whoever you like. its a pretty good deal IMO.


----------



## Lisa Marie

I'm in northwest Indiana and typical board in this area is 250 to 400 for middle of the road and 500 to 600 (sometimes 7 or 8 hundred) for higher end places. 

High end board I consider to be anything over 500 bucks a month. Usually the facility will have a nice lighted indoor arena, a heated/cooled comfortable viewing room, sometimes a kitchen or kitchenette, wash bays, an outdoor arena, round pen, lockers in the tack room, and a trainer on site all the time. The stalls should be in excellent condition and the barn itself should be very clean and well maintained. 

Your middle of road barns might have an arena, but no viewing room. They might have lights, but they might not. Usually they will either have an indoor OR outdoor arena, but usually not both. Sometimes neither. You may not get a locker for your tack but you will have a "spot" for it. 

Most high end places require you to purchase weekly lessons or have your horse in training in able to board and since they are usually "show barns" they have a competitive atmosphere.


----------



## Cinder

I live in WNY and the barn I'm at now costs around $520 for full board. It's usually around $200 around here, though.


----------



## wren

$300 for full board with indoor and outdoor arenas, trailer parking, and close access to trails...course its a small ma and pop place, but i love it.
lessons are $40 with a local trainer for an hour private, $25 for semi-private.


----------



## zurmdahl

I live near Boston in Mass and around here you'd be lucky to find something under 400, the only place I know of is the barn I'm at, it's 200 a month for rough board, the only thing you get is a stall and someone turns your horse out in the morning. You have to do you own stall and buy everything. Most places that are in the $400 range will not have rings, or at least no nice rings, but they'll most likely have trails. If you want an indoor it's at least going to be $600 a month for full board, and most really nice places are between 750 and can be upwards of $1200. In order to get anything affordable you have to either work off board or go far, far away, at least forty minutes, to New Hampshire or western Mass.


----------



## Sunny

$275 for pasture board with feed twice a day, hay in winter, lighted round pen, lighted arena, and trails.
The stall board is $375, and training board is $575.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

$385 for full board, grain morning and night, hay 3 times a days except when they are on grass, vitamins included and deworming. HUGE stall with large paddock. Very nice indoor/outdoor wash rack. Huge outdoor lit arena.


----------



## Zewa123

At My Barn Its Only 275 A Month And Thats Including Two Outdoor Arenas And An Indoor Arena. Lessons Are 30 Dollers An hour And Thats If You Board There. 35 If You Dont.


----------



## eventerdrew

$325 for self-care with a stall. However, my horse rarely goes in unless she is injured or it is storming very badly as she hates being stalled and will pace all night.

Grain is paid for but I feed it (the two other boarders at the small top barn we are at coordinate so we don't all have to be out every day to feed). I pay for shavings. 

I work off my board so it's usually not an issue.

Lessons are $45 for a 30-45 minute private lesson with my Intermediate level eventing trainer.


----------



## JerBear

Board at the barn I work at is 400 a month. Nice big stalls automatic water. Horses are fed a mash each day and a different grain at night I believe. Get turn out in a big pasture all day.. brought in at night. BIG indoor arena.... Lessons I think are 45 an hour private.... 475/month with 3 day/week jumper training..... 575 for 5 day/week.... Optional transportation to horse shows for boarders.


----------



## Buckcherry

Our self care boarding is $125  

and for lessons I pay $150 a month and thats for once a week lessons.


----------



## Secondtimearound

*You all have got it good...*

I had figured the going rate for board including turn out, feed and cleaning stalls would run $600-800. Imagine my shock and horror to discover most farms here are running about $1800 and up. CRAZY! Most are full service including training the horse a few times a week from my research thus far with little wiggle room to work it off or change the options. One joint here is 2400.00 a month and aside from auto bug sprayers, it isn't even all that! Of course it seems like there are also many show barns here loaded up with pricey ponies etc running well into high 5 figures and up. So I guess it reflects the people willing to throw money hand over fist at BO. My best shot is to find a horse and then find soomeone who would like to shareboard. Even then! It ticks me off as that does not include lessons, shoes, vets...ARGH! My goal of having a horse of my own are quickly vanishing.


----------



## beauforever23

I pay $200 for board but, it's self care...


----------



## MyLittleHunter

At the barn I was at, it was $450 to board in the main barn and have use of the indoor, it was $350 to board in the small barn without use of only the outdoor. That covered full care. But you had to pay extra if you wanted a fan in the summer, heated bucket in the winter, and fly mask + fly spray. 

My horses are at home right now, but I may end up moving them to a barn right across the street from my 4H leader. That barn is $75 for rough board, and $200 for full board. The thing is they have no place to ride other than fields. But that's no problem for me since my friend/4H leader who is directly across the street was an arena. lol


----------



## kmdstar

$250 per horse for pasture board which includes them being fed twice a day. We have stalls we can use if the weather is real bad/night before a show but we buy bedding/clean them ouselves...I love it! That is the way I prefer it.


----------



## Delfina

Lessons are $30 an hour and my trainer splits them for my kiddos who are too small to pay attention for an entire hour.

Board is $200 a month which includes everything. In exchange for the really low boarding rate, I clean the barn on the days I am there and I also take care of all the horses whenever my trainer is out-of-town.


----------



## Farleyv

I live in WNY also. Our barn is 300.00 full care....270.00 if you clean your own stall. Huge indoor arena, bathing station, 12x12 box stalls.

Full turnout and bring in. No horse is in more than 1 day. Trainer on premises. Miles of trails and fields. Pasture and riding rings.

Supplements given and special instructions posted on each stall are followed.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

Mine is 330, with an indoor stall and turnout when the weather is good + good quality hay and shavings + a huge indoor arena and other important things for me personally like a trainer on site, tack locker, wash racks, really, really awesome people and trails right out the back of the barn if I decide to hit the trail instead of any real work that day or just walk out my horse with a short trail ride. 

I really really like where I am and the monthly cost is fairly cheap for those amenities in my area.

Lessons are 40 an hour, which is the typical cost around here too, I believe.


----------



## dezzistar

I board at a stable in Calgary, AB and we are by far the cheapest option around! It's $665 for indoor board with grain, blanketing, hay 4x a day and supplements. Outdoor board with grain is $450 and no grain paddocks are $350. We also have pasture which is between $200-300 depending on how much hay we have to feed. I know of barns in our area charging well over $1,000 a month without blanketing and grain and only 2 feeds of hay per day.


----------



## Hunter65

dezzistar said:


> I board at a stable in Calgary, AB and we are by far the cheapest option around! It's $665 for indoor board with grain, blanketing, hay 4x a day and supplements. Outdoor board with grain is $450 and no grain paddocks are $350. We also have pasture which is between $200-300 depending on how much hay we have to feed. I know of barns in our area charging well over $1,000 a month without blanketing and grain and only 2 feeds of hay per day.


Wow that is super expensive. I thought Alberta would be cheaper than BC.


----------



## LoveStory10

I pay R1000 a month (South African currency), and that covers everything; feed, lessons, farrier work, the whole lot. Its because the B.O's are my instructors, and my jumping instructor is also the farrier. Its a great deal...

My horse has a stable, but she is outside most of the time. She is fed two scoops twice a day, gets all her shots when she needs them, her hooves done when she needs them, a blanket during winter nights etc. We have two outdoor arenas; one for jumping and one for dressage, we have a ring and huge fields with plenty of fresh water, awesome trails, and like i said; the B.O's are the trainers  its great
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Renex

650 a month all inclusive\
750 a month if you want your horse on the equisizer daily
400 for field board (outside)

Other barns are as little as 450 for full board and go up to just over the 1,000 dollar mark.

Kristine


----------



## Cowgirl140ty

I work my board off. I have 200 acres of pasture and 1200 acres of trails and hills to trail ride on and a 10 stall barn. And I use my horse knowledge to help with the owners horses. I also break and train all his horses. So that is very helpful when you have 3 horses


----------



## Hidalgo13

500$ a month for hay 3 times a day, turnout when the weather is decent, and if you want extra grain/supplements, you buy and bring it to the barn and they will feed it to your horse.

There is a good sized outdoor arena that is used in good weather, and a gigantic indoor arena. The stalls are either 10x10 or 12X12, and all have rubber mats. There are 2 showers with hot and cold water, and decent bathrooms, lol! 

Group lessons are 50$, and private 55$ (or 60$, don't remember). But if you pay for 10 lessons in one shot the 10th one is free, so it comes down to 45$ for a group lesson... which I do.


----------



## BarnflyStables

We charge $250.00 for stall boarding and $90.00 for pasture boarding. We provided hay and you provide the feed and any supplements.


----------



## be patient

*Here in central IL $250.00 per month - all amenities*

I'm having my horse boarded at Little Vermillions Stables in Lasalle, IL. 
80 plus acres, creek, wash rack two arenas and 12 x 10 stalls.

It's a place that welcomes their boarders too, very nice.


----------



## writer23

It very much depends on the region/facilities. Indoor board here is about $550 plus tax. 

My horse needs 24/7 turnout so he's $150 a month for an acre and a half paddock to himself (lots of grass) and when he eats it down he's rotated to a new paddock - he's a lawnmower. There's a tack room and shelter, but no arena or barn. In the winter it includes about 40lbs of hay divided into 5 times daily. I do the blankets and the lady (who lives on site - small hobby farm) does my flymask and feeds bran/beetpulp at her expense, and also feeds my Rocky Mountain High Fat 8 crunch (provided at my expense). Luckily for me I can use a neighbouring arena for free. I love it where I am and I'm fortunate that my horse does too


----------



## DWStables

I charge 200.00 full care w/ indoor arena.wash stall,turnout ,175.00 if you clean your own stall.Anyone looking to move to nwoh/ne pa??????


----------



## megm5441

The barn that I board Sam at costs $175 a month for those that are air ferns. This includes indoor and outdoor arenas, one of the outdoors has jumps. We also have access to trails. The horses are out at night now and in during the day. I love the barn that I am at. It is very drama free. The owner is very hands on with the horses and is very helpful with anything that may go on with your horse.


----------



## DWStables

"air ferns" ....lol My appy is like that!


----------



## megm5441

Sam is a definite "air fern". Maybe it is an appy gene thing. Sam's dam is an appy. lol


----------



## JustAwesome

Mine is $30 a week so about $120 a month (if i can count lol)

I have all i can ever want minus an indoor (which i don't need and there are hardly any in my area, Aussieland for ya!)


----------



## Hidalgo13

I think I'll move to Australia.


----------



## DWStables

Ya right? Me too!


----------



## ShootingSterFriesians

We used to pay $550 a month per horse for board with an indoor and outdoor arena. That was after the discount because I worked there for 7 years. Lessons were $35 for an hour private.


----------



## myQHpaul

$300.00 a month for average horses and that includes grain feeding twice a day, hay flakes 3 times a day, turn out, stall cleaning, and since I love my barn owner and can't get out as much as I can during the school year, she rides my horse and makes sure she gets plenty of exercise. They have a newly sanded indoor arena, a soon to be resanded outdoor arena, lights for night riding, and acres of trails including a stream and hills. 

The cutting horse board cost $650.00 a month and that includes an electric cow hooked up in the indoor arena and real cows that can be worked whenever boarders want. Our BO's get a fresh dozen or so cattle a few times during the spring, summer, and fall so they stay horse fresh.


----------



## JustAwesome

You're welcome to move to Australia! We have cheap agistment here (we don't call it board)


----------



## livestoride

The place I just moved Gem and Pete to yesterday is $300/mo stall board, no pasture board option. Includes hay 3 times a day, grain twice provided by barn unless I want special food, 10x10 stall with rubber mats, large indoor, very large outdoor hunter ring, outdoor dresage ring, 1 1/2 hours of trails on property and an 11 jump cross country course. Grass pastures with a 3 horse per limit and turnout seems to be from 7 am -7 pm daily. I know she gives lessons, but I don't know how much she charges.


----------



## Devilshire

Right now it's $250 for pasture board but I work at the barn twice a week so it's $130. But Devon since made it on the U of R equestrian team I'm going to move him to their barn (which is a very nice show barn. They have a huge arena with jumps, lots of trails, and they are building an indoor arena) and stall board will be $400 a month and includes one lesson a week.


----------



## Eliz

Here its about $250 at the lowest and $550 at the highest for english barns with nice facilities. I'm not sure about the western or not-so-riding/competition oriented barns


----------



## DWStables

I saw a barn around here that charges 915.00 per month.Super nice though.Thought about renting a stall for myself :wink:


----------



## Quixotic

I keep my horse at a very small, private eventing barn. I've known the owners for years, & I trust them + my trainer 100% with Smoke's care. I pay $450 for full care board, & he lives in a private dirt paddock. All horses there live outside, but there is a 4 stall barn in case a horse is injured & needs to be stalled. We have one outdoor ring for dressage & stadium work, then we have some xc jumps set up at the far end of the property. I purchase 20 lessons at a time, & I pay $40/lesson, which is a huge discount from normal prices since my trainer loves me & knows I spend a lot in gas money to get there (the barn is about 85 miles from my apartment).


----------



## Courtney

I live in Edmonton and I pay $180 a month for outdoor board. This includes all feed aside from special supplements. If I need them to, they'll hold my horse for vet or farrier and deworm him. I also get full use of the indoor/outdoor arena, round pen, barn for grooming and tacking up, the wash stall and a secure tack locker for my stuff. If I need it, the barn owner offered to trailer my horse and very regularly, he takes his boarders to the mountains for weekend camping/trail riding trips. 

The barn itself doesn't offer lessons since it's more of an adult-only place where we train individually. You can bring your own trainer in or haul out for lessons, though. Aside from a few general safety rules, the barn owner is pretty laid back. He lets his boarders do whatever they want, within reason, and will help in whatever way necessary.

I feel very fortunate to be at this barn. He doesn't advertise and all his boarders get there through word-of-mouth. The only reason I got a spot was because I know a girl who has been there a long time (her boyfriend is my boyfriend's best friend). The big bonus is that it's only a 12 minute drive from my house!


----------



## Poco1220

We rent our house, pasture, barn. 3 bedroom house, 5 stall barn, 2 pastures, 15 acres overall. $600 a month.  not bad!


----------



## Robinson46176

We are in Central Indiana. We try to fill a niche for folks that may be on a very tight budget. We rent out private pasture lots that are all completely self care. The stocking rate is based one 1 horse per acre but we keep some common lots available to stretch pastures when things get dry and growth is slow. Last year was really rough on our pastures. Any shelter in those lots is the clients responsibility and must be portable. Pasture rent is $75 for the first horse and $50 for each additional horse. Again all self care. We do have a round pen and a grass footing outdoor arena and are setting up a second one. We have 4 miles of grass lanes around the farm for riding. Nothing flashy or showy and definitely not a competitive environment. We currently have 12 client horses here along with 6 of our own.
We are talking about doing some stall boarding, both self care and full care (depending on your definition of "full care"). Most of our clients tend to be folks new to horses or who previously had a horse but could not afford full board. The horses tend to be lower price horses. Of course that does not mean that they love them any less. We sit right at the edge of the county seat town and it is handy for horse care trips twice a day for local folks. We do have one client that drives about 20 miles each way. I have been surprised at how well the clients work together helping each other out including sharing vet and farrier trips.
I have not sat a price for stall boarding yet and that is one reasonI was reading this thread carefully. We have several old barns here and could put in 10 reasonably nice stalls (sturdy, not fancy) fairly easily.
Still thinking and scratching my head... :?


----------



## HorseyyGal

At my old yard, a horse could be kept free if we were allowed to use them in lessons & trails. Otherwise it was €40 a week DIY or €80 a week full care. Private lessons were €20 for kids or €25 for adults.

My current yard charges €90 a week for DIY or €115 a week for full care, facilities are much better in this yard though compared to my old yard. Private lessons are €45 for all age groups. I keep my horse at home for free myself :lol:


----------



## coffeegod

I pay $50.00 a month for a tack room, water, pasture, stall and community. I buy all feed which comes to about $70.00 a month. I pay the assistant barn manager $60 a month to feed in the morning and clean the stall. I feed in the evenings and groom him while he eats. 

My base costs for Hugo in a month is about $180.00. He LOVES this new barn and his ground manners have greatly improved as a result. A barn with no resident drama llama is priceless.


----------



## Travellersmom88

My barn its 700-800 a month.
Our hourly lessons range, we are a theraputic barn for horses and children/adults that have disabilities. But the regular hourly 
students are 60hr i belive.


----------



## Stakie

I pay 150 full pasture board. Most are 250-450 a month though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Travellersmom88

Poco1220 said:


> We rent our house, pasture, barn. 3 bedroom house, 5 stall barn, 2 pastures, 15 acres overall. $600 a month.  not bad!


i wish i was closer! that is freaking awsome!!!!


----------



## tblver

I pay 450 a month for full board....stall cleaned once daily, turn out on a little over 17 acres of grass pasture, fed twice daily with hay and feed provided, although I choose to provide my own hard feed. I have access to a lighted arena, hot and cold wash racks, two tack rooms, a lounge with a/c and a bathroom with a shower. Its also within 15 minutes of quite a few major trails.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jfisher256

Dang, I wish I had some other price options as low as $150-$200! I live in southeastern PA and boarding around me can get pretty expensive (I live in a wealthy area), sometimes board payments as high as $1,200-$1,300/per month! But the cheapest place so far that I've found (that I'll be boarding at in the next 1-2 wks.) is $285 a month and the horse lives outside 24/7. The barn I leased at is either $350 or $400, and there's a place I took lessons at that is $900 for a stall and $400 for pasture. There are many other barns that are expensive, and some that don't even offer pasture board, just stall board (like this place I live 10 minutes from is $500 a month for a stall, no pasture, but horses are turned out.).


----------



## ItzKayley

I don't keep my horses at a barn due to there being a paddock behind my house. The cost is $10 weekly and it has a round yard and little barn thing. We do not keep the horses in the barn but use it for storing their food. There is one stall where the horses can walk in, but they are not locked in it. 
We did pay $10 weekly for just having one horse there but now we have two horses there for the same price. By the way, the owners of the paddock are family friends. My Pop used to brick houses they rent out, including the one next door! 

As for lessons, 
I took 5 lessons before getting my pony. They were half an hour lessons for $50 each time. So all 5 lessons together costed $250.
The lessons were very, very basic. By basic I mean, walking and trotting around a round yard for half an hour...


----------



## Ohhkierst

I pay 400 a month, that includes a 14x12 open stall, rubber mats, shavings included, feed/hay included. Clean stall when needed. They go and buy whatever feed you want to feed.. not just a generic %. Water, fly mask, blanket, turn out on 40 acres, inclosed barn, lessons are 80 bucks an hour... but I go down the road where they are 40.. heat , and fans, weather permitting. and i love the indoor wash bay..


----------



## natisha

I charge $345/month. Stalls are 12x12 with bars all around & windows, fans & heated water buckets, stall skins or mats depending on the horse. Indoor arena-a Wisconsin must have.
I feed every 6 hours around the clock. Stalls & buckets cleaned daily. Sun up to sundown turnout-weather permitting. 
Horses in groups of 2-3 depending on who they get along with.
Pasture about 7 hours a day or they get too fat.
They come in every night as I have mostly Saddlebreds & Arabians & they do not tolerate bugs, plus it gives me a chance to check everyone over.
I don't charge for extras like masks, blankets, holding for appointments or anything really.


----------



## Zimpatico

I pay $600 a month for full care, plus a minimum of two lessons per month. Includes grain 2x per day, hay given as needed (usually at least 3x per day), stalls cleaned twice a day, and turnout about 8 hrs in the winter, or overnight in the summer. We have big open airy stalls, a big indoor, outdoor, wash stall, bathroom, washer / dryer, trails, & shows on-site. I usually take a weekly half hr private lesson, so board plus lessons is $720. I don't pay extra for blanketing & giving supplements, but I do pay for things like shealth cleaning, mane pulling, clipping, and other usual things that wouldn't be included. I try to do my own meds, shots, and holding for appts, so I'm not sure if there's an extra charge for that stuff or not.

Not bad for eastern PA, but I do wish I lived somewhere a little cheaper!


----------



## outnabout

My barn's rates are $225/horse, partial care "with benefits". I pay $200/horse since I now have two. We buy our own hay & feed and clean stall. Manager will feed once per day, usually a.m. for most people. No pasture board, horses are turned out sun up to sun down in compatible groupings. This summer they are only up for feeding since it is so hot. Manager feeds twice a day if you need it with no extra charge and offers other extras, for example, feed store runs, sharing meds, etc. He is a good farrier and gives us discount to trim feet, $20. We all use same equine vet and schedule barn calls together. We have 32-stall barn, outdoor arena, round pen, three pastures. Manager lives on property. Owner is planning to purchase some of back property and get us access to it for riding... about 180 acres with some hills. I really like where I am now because my manager is so knowledgeable about horse care and training.


----------



## tinyliny

The kind of care that Simpatico described around here is about $850.

for Mac, who is on pasture board, it's $450. He gets hay at a large open feeder once a day, 40 acres of pasture to roam on with 12 other hroses. No arena period, no grain, no blanketting, nothing. Just room to roam and access to trails.


----------



## Julirs

Should I feel weird about paying $650 a month for a $1400 horse?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I pay $250 a month for Aires' partial-care board. He is in a 30ft by 50ft "stall" (like a huge mare motel stall...kinda) with shade. The BO feeds as much as your horse needs to remain at a healthy weight and will feed grain only if you are out of town and don't have someone that can do it for you. They get good quality alfalfa. I am responsible for cleaning my own stall and making sure my horse's water is filled and clean, but the BO provides clean (pressure washed) troughs all the time. There is also turnout service available, but it's $3 per day extra. Same for blanketing in the winter.


----------



## Quixotic

I'm taking a job as a working student for a 4* eventer starting at the end of next week, & I'll be taking Smoke with me. So my board will be free, however I'll be doing ALL of the work. He's going to love it there, though. He'll get a nice big grass pasture to himself during the day, then he'll probably come inside at night. We'll also get free daily lessons.


----------



## CCHjumper77

Mine was 840 at my old barn, that included all care and 8 lessons a month.


----------



## Arksly

Mine is $270/month for each horse. That is for:
- Semi-private (your horse is in a large paddock with two other horses). 
- They are fed twice a day with the hay that they have grown themselves (very good quality). 
- A choice of grain that your horse will be fed (I think the options are oats and complete feed but you can bring your own grain/supplements and they will feed them for you).
- Access to all of their facilities (indoor & outdoor arenas, washracks, lockers, cross-ties, etc.)


----------

